# Paxil



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm starting on Paxil, tomorrow. My brother hates this drug because he is heavily addicted to it and says he wants off because his anxiety is gone. I was curious if anyone found that this helped their anxiety or if they've had bad experiences with it.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been on Paxil on and off for the last 3 or 4 years. It helped with my panic attacks, but not with my general anxiety that occured in everyday situations. The withdrawal was awful for me. I got pregnant and had to stop taking it suddenly, and the "brain zaps" were miserable for about two weeks.

Another thing to note: If you are in any way suicidal, do not take this drug. When I first started taking it, I was suicidal, and it actually helped me get the nerve to attempt suicide. Luckily, it didn't work, but just be careful. A lot of other people weren't so lucky.

The worst side effects for me were anxiousness (very uncomfortable feeling if you have nothing to be anxious about), a kind of nauseated feeling that's hard to describe, and yawning constantly.

Everyone's different, so of course it may work wonders for you. But I won't personally go back on it.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Wait, the drug is for panic attacks and not generalized anxiety? I'm not having panic attacks... I'm having brain fuck. :lol:


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been on Paxil for about a week and a half. Now, I'm not sure if it's the drug or not, but I feel completely fake. Like, ten times worse. I feel really tired all the time and can't sleep. All of my limbs are really weak. My dream-like state from before starting the drug has changed into something much worse, and I can't begin to describe it. I don't feel like myself anymore... I have to take sleep over social environments.

I've also been taking Lorazepam for awhile, but I ran out a few days ago and haven't been able to renew it. Could this be withdrawal?

I know depersonalization is a side effect of Paxil withdrawal, but my doctor said I was supposed to feel bad coming on the drug. Would depersonalization be a symptom of coming on Paxil?

This is terrible. I want this shit to come to an enddddddddddddddd


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not sure which is causing your DP to worsen, and I've never taken Lorazepam, but I do know that Paxil usually made my DP better, even on the first day that I took it. Maybe it was all in my mind, but it always seemed to make me feel more like myself.

I don't think you should come off of any drug cold turkey. That might be the problem, but like I said, I really don't know. The tiredness and weak limbs sounds like withdrawal to me.

I hope it gets better for you.


----------

